# Etoile Nail Polish



## zadidoll (Nov 10, 2012)

Among the products Birchbox has been sending out for November 2012 are nail polishes by Ã©toile.





Asscher





Navette 



Periwinkle 



Princess 



Rich Berry Made with genuine diamond dust

Etoile is free from the big three harmful ingredients â€“ formaldehyde, toluene, and dibutyl phthalate.

Price: $18

Available: Ã©toile, Birchbox


----------



## Dalylah (Nov 11, 2012)

A polish brand I haven't tried




How can this be?! Must try this.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Nov 11, 2012)

wow so pretty I loved: Periwinkle, Rich Berry, Princess and Navette! but omg pricey O.O


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 11, 2012)

It's the diamond dust, dahling..*pinkies out and nose up* Lol, couldn't resist..but Navette and Asscher look fun..stuck on the names, love them.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It's the diamond dust, dahling..*pinkies out and nose up*


 lmao oh the diamonds! mmm I went to their website and if you buy a pack with more than one, it ends up being cheaper XD might end up doing that, I like the: Winter in Central Park set  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and they have free shipping btw


----------

